# Ferry out of Dover



## HAUL83 (Apr 27, 2022)

A couple of weeks ago we had a window to go on vacation and hurried off. Upon arrival in Dover (could have been 5 April) we drove west, past an incredibly long line of lorries on their way to Dover. It felt like 10 miles long, but could have been shorter. Or longer! Is this normal? How can we book a ferry to France if we don't know how long the line will be and how long it will take to get to Dover?

Also, Dover seemed a bit tricky, is it easy to figure out where to go?

Beginning to wonder if we'll ever get back home?


----------



## Boris7 (Apr 27, 2022)

The queuing lorries don’t effect you, you go straight to the port unless your a frieght vehicle in excess of 3500kgs.

Upon arrival in Eastern Dock it will all be very simple, 

If you take the M20 route stay away from the freight queues, and head straight in.

If you use the A2 route, keep an eye on your sat nav, if there’s a long queue down the hill to the port do a right at Whitfield roundabout (you should pop into Tesco for fuel anyway) then head for the town centre and turn left to Eastern Dock.

id book DFDS rather than P&O as they’ve been a nightmare.


----------



## HAUL83 (Apr 27, 2022)

So we can just pass the lorries, staying in the right lane? And they will let us in when we want to leave the motorway?


----------



## Boris7 (Apr 27, 2022)

Should do


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 27, 2022)

Diesel is much cheaper in France so don't fill up in Dover!


----------



## Boris7 (Apr 27, 2022)

My mistake tbh, forgot m vat registered


----------



## HAUL83 (Apr 28, 2022)

Thanks, we're feeling a lot better abt Dover now


----------



## Trotter (Apr 28, 2022)

At Hereford ATM.
We were talking about this last night. Between us we decided that, particularly with the P&O nonsense, depending where you are going once in France, would affect your choice of crossing. 
It could be worth considering this. Travelling through to Central or Western France, Spain, then Newhaven -Dieppe or Portsmouth - Caen, would save a lot of miles once in France.
Going east, Germany, Italy and the like? Dover - Calais, Dover - Dunkirk, or Eurotunnel.
Don't discount the tunnel. A 35 minute crossing, without having to leave the comfort of your van. Against 2-4 hours of bored, screaming kids running around, throwing up. The choice can be priceless.


----------



## Deleted member 84699 (Apr 28, 2022)

Have you considered the tunnel. It's super easy. Drive on, sit in van, drive off at calais. Takes about 45 mins


----------



## myvanwy (Apr 28, 2022)

Heard some conflicting report on radio 2 traffic yesterday, they said "you should know by now to go through the cones"? Has anyone just recently gone through the tunnel (heading East) and can please tell us the situation on the M20? We will attempt to cross next month. Cheers.


----------



## alcam (Apr 28, 2022)

Sambarob said:


> Have you considered the tunnel. It's super easy. Drive on, sit in van, drive off at calais. Takes about 45 mins


Coming back last week , as usual , checked prices 
 Tunnel was 3 times price of Calais Dover


----------



## Ted (Apr 28, 2022)

Irish ferries slightly cheaper than DFDS (and P & O).


----------



## pamjon (Apr 28, 2022)

We came back on DFDS towards the end of March. We always used the tunnel when we could get the Frequent Traveller Tickets, now as they are not available we checked the price with DFDS and the Tunnel. At that time there was a £50 difference so we went with DFDS. When we got to the checkin at Calais they gave us a voucher for a free meal on board. It was a superb English Breakfast with tea. The strange thing is they put us on an earlier ferry 10.30am instead of 11.50am and the ferry was not even half full.  We are going back on the 8th May and we will book with DFDS again.
PJ


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 28, 2022)

pamjon said:


> We came back on DFDS towards the end of March. We always used the tunnel when we could get the Frequent Traveller Tickets, now as they are not available we checked the price with DFDS and the Tunnel. At that time there was a £50 difference so we went with DFDS. When we got to the checkin at Calais they gave us a voucher for a free meal on board. It was a superb English Breakfast with tea. The strange thing is they put us on an earlier ferry 10.30am instead of 11.50am and the ferry was not even half full.  We are going back on the 8th May and we will book with DFDS again.
> PJ



Remember a while back there was *My Ferry Link  *?

Best deal we ever had and got it twice, there and back, 7.5m motorhome, 2 adults £37.44 each way and that included a £20 voucher       

We didn`t have a meal but got some chips, 2 coffees and some other bits to go with the butties we always make, not paying those crazy prices onboard.

When the wife got to the till the lady said you`ve only spent £15.10 go and get more stuff so she grabbed some chocolate bars which brought it up to just over £20 and the lady said that`s close enough, enjoy


----------



## Bigshug (Apr 28, 2022)

I thought that tourists travelling to dover were to use the A2,M2 and freight traffic was to use the A20, M20 and join the queue. We used the  A20 just as the crisis started and the signs told freight to stay in the left lane and non freight to stay in the right hand lane


----------



## HAUL83 (Apr 28, 2022)

Regarding the tunnel: I read recently that you can't use the tunnel if you've got gas in the van? And we all have gas, so how does that work? And if we're allowed, what's the size limit? We're 6m long and just under 3m high. 

And isn't it claustrophobic? I know, I've got issues...


----------



## HAUL83 (Apr 28, 2022)

Bigshug said:


> I thought that tourists travelling to dover were to use the A2,M2 and freight traffic was to use the A20, M20 and join the queue. We used the  A20 just as the crisis started and the signs told freight to stay in the left lane and non freight to stay in the right hand lane


We just came down the M25 and are just south of London, there were signs for freight traffic to use the M20.


----------



## Jo001 (Apr 28, 2022)

HAUL83 said:


> Regarding the tunnel: I read recently that you can't use the tunnel if you've got gas in the van? And we all have gas, so how does that work? And if we're allowed, what's the size limit? We're 6m long and just under 3m high.
> 
> And isn't it claustrophobic? I know, I've got issues...


It's fine, you just make sure your bottles are closed. And I think not claustrophobic. You are in the van anyway, so  it's no tighter than that.


----------



## REC (Apr 28, 2022)

Came back through the tunnel last week. No queues anywhere. If coming to the tunnel and concerned about the M20, come from Canterbury via the B2068 stone street and then you only join the M20 at junction 11 and leave at 11a.  
(If numbers are wrong, sorry...only one junction anyway) 
Don't find the tunnel claustrophobic, think you have to forget it's in a tunnel and it is so quick and simple and over before you know it.


----------



## mark61 (Apr 28, 2022)

Train is my choice too, even with the extra cost, it's just so easy. I'd probably draw the line when train is well over twice ferry cost.

Make a cuppa while waiting, get on train and have a 30/40 min nap, good for hours then.

As already said, all you need to do is turn off gas. There is a max limit of gas, but it's way beyond what I carry, I think it's around 90 litres. 
Have nearly always been checked by staff to make sure gas is off, but never been asked the amount.


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 28, 2022)

If you're going south,
Check Portsmouth to Caen..
It's a no brainer, really.


----------



## GMJ (Apr 29, 2022)

No issues with gas, as said you just have to switch them off.

No issues with claustrophobia as you sit in the back/front of you MH. Make a flask fo tea/coffee before you leave for the tunnel and enjoy a cuppa whilst you travel the 35 mins or so.

If you visit Tesco and/or have their credit card, then each £2.50 voucher can be trebled up to £7.50 off a booked crossing. We put everything we can on the Tesco CC card and get around 1.5 free trips a year by saving up the vouchers.


----------



## witzend (Apr 29, 2022)

HAUL83 said:


> Regarding the tunnel: I read recently that you can't use the tunnel if you've got gas in the van?


No Gas powered Vehicles allowed is what You read. 
You just have to turn your's Off and they do check


----------



## HAUL83 (Apr 29, 2022)

We have safely arrived to France and are now in Dunquerque. Many thanks to all of you! Without your help we would have battled all the lorries on the M20, instead we had a nice drive down M2/A2. We ended up on the ferry after all. My husband, who's been doing all the driving, wanted to be able to move about. 

If anyone plans a trip to northern Sweden, don't hesitate to contact me with your questions!


----------



## yeoblade (Apr 30, 2022)

Pauljenny said:


> If you're going south,
> Check Portsmouth to Caen..
> It's a no brainer, really.


Certainty shorter trip but it's £470 compared to £200 for Calais return crossing, was going to say the £270 extra is a lot of diesel, but it's not nowadays!


----------



## Derekoak (Apr 30, 2022)

yeoblade said:


> Certainty shorter trip but it's £470 compared to £200 for Calais return crossing, was going to say the £270 extra is a lot of diesel, but it's not nowadays!


Even at 1.80  a litre you would get a long way for 270 pounds. In the region of 1000 miles? Tempting if you live near Portsmouth, but in pure immediate economics for those who live in the North it is not for us a no brainer. It depends how you like sedate driving versus sitting on a ferry.


----------



## GMJ (Apr 30, 2022)

Don't forget wear and tear on the vehicle not just the driver.


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 30, 2022)

yeoblade said:


> Certainty shorter trip but it's £470 compared to £200 for Calais return crossing, was going to say the £270 extra is a lot of diesel, but it's not nowadays!


That's more than double what we last paid, in 2019.
Probably due to the P&O problems.
You can't blame them for cashing in, though.
But it's a shorter voyage, saving on having an uncomfortable standard class cabin, or shelling out for a better cabin, if available.
You also arrive at a nicer part of France, particularly in bad weather.
That trek round Rouen is no fun.
And you avoid the Bay af Biscay.
It's part of your holiday, for goodness sake, why scrimp it.?


----------



## yeoblade (Apr 30, 2022)

Another option is the DFDS Newhaven Dieppe route, similar cost to Dover, oldies 20% discount, less travel miles too. My preferred route.
Now, you mention missing the Bay of Biscay, my wife would entirely agree, we took the Portsmouth Santander route one year, missus was so sick going out she made me take her to Madrid on the way home so she could fly back on Easyjet!


----------



## Moonraker 2 (May 2, 2022)

I always like the Newhaven Dieppe crossing. I am sure it is much quieter.


----------



## thesTig (May 3, 2022)

HAUL83 said:


> Regarding the tunnel: I read recently that you can't use the tunnel if you've got gas in the van? And we all have gas, so how does that work? And if we're allowed, what's the size limit? We're 6m long and just under 3m high.
> 
> And isn't it claustrophobic? I know, I've got issues...


Gas has to be turned off at the cylinder. 
Motorhomes go in the single deck carriages so your size is absolutely fine. 
I never considered the space claustrophobic. But that’s a personal issue


----------



## TonyEmm (May 3, 2022)

Ted said:


> Irish ferries slightly cheaper than DFDS (and P & O).


You probably need your own oars for Irish Ferries though…  ..


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 4, 2022)

We are not long off trying Irish Ferries for the first time after being a life long P&O fan, where can i get some oars from


----------



## Sunnym (May 4, 2022)

TonyEmm said:


> You probably need your own oars for Irish Ferries though…  ..


New here and found this thread interesting as we are looking at going on a couple weeks and options. Don’t mind the ferry and looking at Dover -  Calais but also see can go to Dunkirk. Is there much difference between Irish ferries and DFDS? Between Calais and Dunkirk? Notice some slots are already booked up so need to get our skates on!


----------



## Polar Bear (May 5, 2022)

Anyone considering Portsmouth to Bilbao as an option, I have just returned on that route. It cost £1150.00 for the return trip 6400mm van.


----------



## GMJ (May 5, 2022)

Polar Bear said:


> Anyone considering Portsmouth to Bilbao as an option, I have just returned on that route. It cost £1150.00 for the return trip 6400mm van.


----------



## REC (May 11, 2022)

GMJ said:


>


Our tunnel return was £180 out Jan back April! And I wasn't  sick enroute


----------



## vindiboy (May 15, 2022)

We live in Southampton, we always cross Dover / Calais by P n O as we get our ticket from CCC and always one way , getting return by Phone when back at Calais , cheapest way we find, not sure about P n O now though ? We always drive to Canterbury P n R for a couple of nights stay on the Aire ? there before crossing, driving to Canterbury misses a big chunk of the Motorway where the lorry queues are  , and Canterbury is only 20 minutes drive to Dover Eastern docks on the back roads so no stress  £3.50  day so £7 overnight stays toilets ,water  rubbish bins and Loo empty point all there  Pub local and free busses into Canterbury ,  so what's not to like ?


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 17, 2022)

An update for Canterbury P&R then down to Dover.
P&R now costs £4 per day so £8 overnight and foreign wagons are still trying to jump the queues by going down the A2 to Dover docks however  ......
There is a Police presence on the roundabout at the bottom of the long ramp who are sending them along the A20 to the back of the queue.
Took us 45 minutes to get from the long corner past the police who waived us through into the docks.
Once in it wasn't too bad but still a lot busier than normal.
Passports stamped and Covid vaccination status thoroughly checked.


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 17, 2022)

Forgot to say, give yourself a lot longer than normal when leaving the P&R for Dover.
All in from being able to see the ferry loading ramps etc. to actually parking up in tbe queue lane took approx 1¼ hours


----------



## Eriba (May 17, 2022)

How soon the public forgot the illegal and uncaring way P&O treated there crews. Apart from Dutch and French nationals who due to EU law retained there jobs.


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 17, 2022)

F.Y.I. .....  i DID NOT use P&O despite being a long time fan and user of their cross channel service.


----------

